# Bjorn Gelotte Signature Model is coming...



## Blood Tempest (Sep 12, 2014)

As seen posted on Bjorn's Instagram account earlier today: Instagram

This In Flames fan boy is very excited. This is long overdue, IMO. I will most definitely be purchasing one, as they are my absolute favorite band. Always have been, always will be.


----------



## rikomaru (Sep 12, 2014)

I wonder if Gibson will eventually have to do something about artists having Epi sigs instead of $5k Gibby sigs......


----------



## JD27 (Sep 12, 2014)

What is he playing these days? Not sure what to think of In Flames anymore. I love everything through Clayman. Come Clarity was the only thing they have released in 14 years that I cared much for other than a few parts of the other albums. I liked Jesper's new band though.


----------



## yingmin (Sep 12, 2014)

rikomaru said:


> I wonder if Gibson will eventually have to do something about artists having Epi sigs instead of $5k Gibby sigs......



What would they have to do about it? And why would they need to do anything at all? PRS pricing is roughly comparable to Gibson pricing, and the number of SE signatures far, far surpasses the number of USA signatures. That's kind of what the import brands are all about: someone like Bjorn may not be high-profile enough to warrant a Gibson sig, but they'll give him an Epiphone sig, and while you can argue the respective merits, it's a win for all concerned parties: the artist, the manufacturer, and the fans.

Forgive me if that's not how you meant it, but the post came across as baseless Gibson-bashing.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Sep 12, 2014)

JD27 said:


> What is he playing these days? Not sure what to think of In Flames anymore. I love everything through Clayman. Come Clarity was the only thing they have released in 14 years that I cared much for other than a few parts of the other albums. I liked Jesper's new band though.



I've always loved how they've changed with every album. You really can't say that they have released the same album twice. Some like it, other don't. Personally, there isn't an album in their discography that I don't like. Everyone seemingly has differing opinions on the matter.



yingmin said:


> What would they have to do about it? And why would they need to do anything at all? PRS pricing is roughly comparable to Gibson pricing, and the number of SE signatures far, far surpasses the number of USA signatures. That's kind of what the import brands are all about: someone like Bjorn may not be high-profile enough to warrant a Gibson sig, but they'll give him an Epiphone sig, and while you can argue the respective merits, it's a win for all concerned parties: the artist, the manufacturer, and the fans.



Agreed. I would NOT want to shell out $3k+ to get his Gibson branded signature. Bjorn is one of my favorite guitarists/songwriters, so having a chance to own something at a very reasonable price with his specs is a huge deal for me. The Matt Heafy sigs have seemed to be selling well, and all of the owners I've seen talk about them online are very satisfied. Epiphone makes quality stuff, at least all of the ones I've played. I'd have zero concern with potential sub-par quality in this purchase. I also think the more reputable artist sigs they produce for Epiphone helps strengthen the brand.


----------



## rikomaru (Sep 12, 2014)

Nah, not bashing (this time lol) but I have to wonder if they lose a decent bit of their profit margin. The pricing of a signature Gibby LP is monstrous compared to the Epis and I honestly don't know how much more they cost to manufacture. The idea of prominence being the determining factor makes sense though, aside from the Matt Heafy sig. Maybe Trivium was never actually popular?:/


----------



## fortisursus (Sep 12, 2014)

Hmmm I actually really dig the headstock inlay. Only In Flames fans would catch on.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Sep 12, 2014)

fortisursus said:


> Hmmm I actually really dig the headstock inlay. Only In Flames fans would catch on.



Agreed. It's very subtle and could just be seen as a custom shop-esque aesthetic. Tastefully done. I REALLY like it.


----------



## yellowv (Sep 12, 2014)

They lost me at Epiphone, but that Jesterhead inlay rules. I am also a fanboy. I love all their stuff. Old and new. An LPC with that inlay would rule. I want to see the rest of the guitar.


----------



## Leuchty (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm assuming an epi custom with gold hardware and gold emgs?

Congrats Bjorn! Well deserved... Long overdue. Maybe Niclas will be getting one too.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 12, 2014)

I'd be interested in a black and gold In Flames LPC, if it came stock set up for C-standard. Because what do I look like, someone who's not lazy?


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Sep 12, 2014)

Love me some InFlames... but do not want Epi. Pass.


----------



## Skullet (Sep 13, 2014)

If it is just a epi custom LP with gold hardware & gold EMGs i wont be interested. I could just purchase a normal epi black custom and drop gold emgs in lol


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Sep 13, 2014)

I've always found it weird that Gibson has some kind of deal where they give artists (specifically metal artists) "Epiphone" signature models, as opposed to $3-5K Gibson signature models.

Perhaps just for sales since not everyone is on the Gibson hype or want to shell out for one?... Last artist I saw that actually got a Gibson signature model was Buckethead.

Either way, I really want to get one of these. But if it's just a black Les Paul with the yellow trim, gold hardware, and EMGs (regular black or gold covers), I'm not interested. 

...unless maybe the price is stupid cheap... But I've never been an Epiphone or Gibson guy.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Sep 13, 2014)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> I've always found it weird that Gibson has some kind of deal where they give artists (specifically metal artists) "Epiphone" signature models, as opposed to $3-5K Gibson signature models.
> 
> Perhaps just for sales since not everyone is on the Gibson hype or want to shell out for one?... Last artist I saw that actually got a Gibson signature model was Buckethead.
> 
> ...



I think Zakk Wylde's Bullseye Sig is the only metal-artist sig. that they continue to make as an on-going production piece. The other sig models are just limited runs. I guess there's not enough money in it for Gibby?


----------



## vibrantgermancities (Sep 14, 2014)

I swore off Les Pauls recently, but that inlay is the best thing ever. Very interested to see how this turns out... only to be put off by spiralling Epi prices.


----------



## yingmin (Sep 14, 2014)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> I've always found it weird that Gibson has some kind of deal where they give artists (specifically metal artists) "Epiphone" signature models, as opposed to $3-5K Gibson signature models.
> 
> Perhaps just for sales since not everyone is on the Gibson hype or want to shell out for one?... Last artist I saw that actually got a Gibson signature model was Buckethead.


They give Gibson sigs to artists with a high enough profile to warrant a Gibson sig. Recent recipients of a Gibson sig model include Billie Joe Armstrong, Chad Kroeger, Chris Cornell, Dave Grohl, and of course perennial endorser Zakk Wylde. Regardless of what you think about their respective music, any of those artists is orders of magnitude more successful and recognizable to the general public than Bjorn. In Flames may be a pretty big name as far as melodic death metal goes (or however one would categorize them these days), but in the grand scheme of things, they're pretty minor. No More Tears alone has probably sold more copies than In Flames' entire collected discography, so it's no wonder Gibson keeps giving him signature models. This is not a dig at Bjorn or In Flames in any way, it's just the reality.

And going back to my earlier point, how is Gibson's practice of issuing signature models any different from, say, PRS? Of all the guitarists you like who play PRS, how many of them have USA PRS signatures, and how many have SEs? I'd wager that the ratio tips very heavily on the SE side. Really, I can only think of at most five full-on USA signature models, and those were for guys like Mark Tremonti and Carlos Santana. Opeth is roughly as popular and successful as In Flames, but neither Mikael nor Frederick got USA signature PRS models. Hell, even Mike Mushok from Staind, who I would say were a much bigger band than In Flames at their peak, got an SE. 

The point is that you and others describe this as something weird that Gibson is doing, when in reality it's neither weird, nor something at all particular to Gibson.


----------



## rikomaru (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh no, Ying.....it's questionable for PRS too, but they have 1 advantage. That Paul Allender (?) model was purple. XD


----------



## Edika (Sep 15, 2014)

It might also be an artist choice. If I remember Matt Heafy said he wanted an Epiphone so it would be affordable to most be people. Or Gibson didn't think a true Gibson sig would sell as much and gave it the guitar for all people spin. In any case most artists with Gibson sigs have their models out as Epiphones too as they would move more units.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Sep 15, 2014)

CYBERSYN said:


> I'm assuming an epi custom with gold hardware and gold emgs?
> 
> Congrats Bjorn! Well deserved... Long overdue. Maybe Niclas will be getting one too.



Considering that's what he's played for the longest time now, that is probably what it's going to look like. Fine with me. I love black guitars. But again, you're buying something the artist is designing. Totally his call, for better or worse.



gunshow86de said:


> I'd be interested in a black and gold In Flames LPC, if it came stock set up for C-standard. Because what do I look like, someone who's not lazy?



 I'm sure it'll come set up for Drop A#, but C standard would be excellent. Especially for the lazy. 



Wizard of Ozz said:


> Love me some InFlames... but do not want Epi. Pass.



Surprised to see this many people dissing on Epiphones. I mean, I get that it's not Gibson, but the ones I've played never seemed like anything to complain about by any means. 



vibrantgermancities said:


> I swore off Les Pauls recently, but that inlay is the best thing ever. Very interested to see how this turns out... only to be put off by spiralling Epi prices.



I did the exact same. Even sold my ESP Eclipse. So much for that. 



yingmin said:


> They give Gibson sigs to artists with a high enough profile to warrant a Gibson sig. Recent recipients of a Gibson sig model include Billie Joe Armstrong, Chad Kroeger, Chris Cornell, Dave Grohl, and of course perennial endorser Zakk Wylde. Regardless of what you think about their respective music, any of those artists is orders of magnitude more successful and recognizable to the general public than Bjorn. In Flames may be a pretty big name as far as melodic death metal goes (or however one would categorize them these days), but in the grand scheme of things, they're pretty minor. No More Tears alone has probably sold more copies than In Flames' entire collected discography, so it's no wonder Gibson keeps giving him signature models. This is not a dig at Bjorn or In Flames in any way, it's just the reality.
> 
> And going back to my earlier point, how is Gibson's practice of issuing signature models any different from, say, PRS? Of all the guitarists you like who play PRS, how many of them have USA PRS signatures, and how many have SEs? I'd wager that the ratio tips very heavily on the SE side. Really, I can only think of at most five full-on USA signature models, and those were for guys like Mark Tremonti and Carlos Santana. Opeth is roughly as popular and successful as In Flames, but neither Mikael nor Frederick got USA signature PRS models. Hell, even Mike Mushok from Staind, who I would say were a much bigger band than In Flames at their peak, got an SE.
> 
> The point is that you and others describe this as something weird that Gibson is doing, when in reality it's neither weird, nor something at all particular to Gibson.



This. It's a lot of business decision making, I'm sure.



Edika said:


> It might also be an artist choice. If I remember Matt Heafy said he wanted an Epiphone so it would be affordable to most be people. Or Gibson didn't think a true Gibson sig would sell as much and gave it the guitar for all people spin. In any case most artists with Gibson sigs have their models out as Epiphones too as they would move more units.



Also a possibility. I thought that was really cool of Matt to select that. Hell, the guy even plays them live. They sounded great when I've seen him use them and he doesn't exactly seem to hate them as he switches between the 6 and 7 string models during a set without playing anything else. I'm sure the artists are aware of their target audience and how attainable they'd like to make it for established and up and coming guitar players alike. I'm definitely in support of that. Not that it's exactly the same thing, but I've liked that Munky from Korn has done that with his sigs in that he has a mid level and prestige level sig.


----------



## Ilenia (Sep 23, 2014)

Is it his first signatour model, right?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 23, 2014)

Blood Tempest said:


> As seen posted on Bjorn's Instagram account earlier today: Instagram
> 
> This In Flames fan boy is very excited. This is long overdue, IMO. I will most definitely be purchasing one, as they are my absolute favorite band. Always have been, always will be.




These are my exact sentiments... but... An Epiphone. Not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Oct 1, 2014)

Ilenia said:


> Is it his first signatour model, right?



As far as I know, yes. He's never had a signature model before this.



Adam Of Angels said:


> These are my exact sentiments... but... An Epiphone. Not sure how I feel about that.



Yeah, I know what you mean. I see a lot of very happy Matt Heafy signature owners, so as long as it's on par with that quality level, they should be pretty solid. Still hoping I can play one before I buy, just in case.


----------



## HurrDurr (Oct 1, 2014)

Honestly, if you don't care about tone woods or the _'finest in select timbers'_, then an upper-tier Epiphone won't feel or play any differently than a sub-$4k Gibson given how sub-par their quality is below that specific price point, and that's aside from their _'hit-or-miss'_ QC as of late. So, I'm sure it'll be a fine instrument in it's price range.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Oct 1, 2014)

HurrDurr said:


> Honestly, if you don't care about tone woods or the _'finest in select timbers'_, then an upper-tier Epiphone won't feel or play any differently than a sub-$4k Gibson given how sub-par their quality is below that specific price point, and that's aside from their _'hit-or-miss'_ QC as of late. So, I'm sure it'll be a fine instrument in it's price range.



I'm picky, but I'm not $3k-$4k picky. Not super worried about hand selected tone woods, etc. Just want it to look good, play smoothly, and sound great. That's all I really ever look for. If it's a cheapo model, (which I doubt will happen) it'll still be nice to hang on the wall as a huge In Flames fan.


----------



## metalvince333 (Oct 1, 2014)

Blood Tempest said:


> As far as I know, yes. He's never had a signature model before this.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know what you mean. I see a lot of very happy Matt Heafy signature owners, so as long as it's on par with that quality level, they should be pretty solid. Still hoping I can play one before I buy, just in case.



Heafy really stands by his signatures and plays them a lot so I hope that Bjorn will do the same! Personally, I think that the epiphone quality is superior to a lot of the entry level Gibson's. The prophecy les paul that I tried a couple of years back killed anything between it and LP Customs as far as overall feel and quality.


----------



## warpedsoul (Oct 1, 2014)

metalvince333 said:


> Heafy really stands by his signatures and plays them a lot so I hope that Bjorn will do the same! Personally, I think that the epiphone quality is superior to a lot of the entry level Gibson's. The prophecy les paul that I tried a couple of years back killed anything between it and LP Customs as far as overall feel and quality.



I wanted the Prophecy when they were first announced, and after going through a long story of theft and divorce, I still don't have one. . But I lost interest once they switched to rosewood.


----------



## Tranquilliser (Oct 1, 2014)

metalvince333 said:


> Heafy really stands by his signatures and plays them a lot so I hope that Bjorn will do the same! Personally, I think that the epiphone quality is superior to a lot of the entry level Gibson's. The prophecy les paul that I tried a couple of years back killed anything between it and LP Customs as far as overall feel and quality.



I agree on all fronts. I found the Matt Heafy LPC to play and feel really great compared to the Gibson LPJ and LP Studio, despite the Heafy being much cheaper. 

Also; the Heafy has the Axcess heel


----------



## Blood Tempest (Oct 2, 2014)

metalvince333 said:


> Heafy really stands by his signatures and plays them a lot so I hope that Bjorn will do the same! Personally, I think that the epiphone quality is superior to a lot of the entry level Gibson's. The prophecy les paul that I tried a couple of years back killed anything between it and LP Customs as far as overall feel and quality.



Prophecies were great guitars. Can still find them pretty cheap on eBay too. I've debated picking one up before. Since Heafy's sigs launched, those are all I've seen him play live. He never seems to have any issues with them from what I've seen. And he's very proactive about showing them on his social media and whatnot, so he must be really satisfied. I'd like to think Bjorn would do the same thing. He seems pretty excited to get his own signature. And in a recent interview with Peter Iwers, he said he wanted his newest Ibanez sig bass to be a great playing, solid sounding, affordable instrument so all players could enjoy it. I'm assuming that same thought process has gone into Bjorn's signature as well.



Tranquilliser said:


> I agree on all fronts. I found the Matt Heafy LPC to play and feel really great compared to the Gibson LPJ and LP Studio, despite the Heafy being much cheaper.
> 
> Also; the Heafy has the Axcess heel



I had an LP studio for a few months. I liked it, but it kinda felt cheap to me, considering the price tag. I don't want to say I felt ripped off, I just did not feel the quality merited the price tag. It felt like I just paid for the Gibson name and got a mid level guitar. And yeah, Axcess heel FTW! Would be great if Bjorn's model has that. He solos quite a bit.


----------



## Hedon09 (Oct 30, 2014)

Saw them live in Berlin yesterday. Björn used an Epiphone (propably his signature but i was too far away to see the inlay) for the first half of the show. From where I stood it seemed to be a black custom les paul with gold hardware


----------



## Blood Tempest (Oct 30, 2014)

That is great news. I'll be seeing them December 17th in Philadelphia. I'll certainly be keeping an eye out for that!


----------



## metalvince333 (Oct 30, 2014)

Found a video and shot this. Its the best I could do but live shots will be out there within the week. I did see a Epiphone headstock on there so I think Mr.Gelotte went with what he is known for using already...not surprised but I don't know why someone would get this over a regular custom epi exept if this one has gold covered emg's which I think it does.


----------



## guitarfan85 (Oct 31, 2014)

yingmin said:


> What would they have to do about it? And why would they need to do anything at all? PRS pricing is roughly comparable to Gibson pricing, and the number of SE signatures far, far surpasses the number of USA signatures. That's kind of what the import brands are all about: someone like Bjorn may not be high-profile enough to warrant a Gibson sig, but they'll give him an Epiphone sig, and while you can argue the respective merits, it's a win for all concerned parties: the artist, the manufacturer, and the fans.
> 
> Forgive me if that's not how you meant it, but the post came across as baseless Gibson-bashing.



You can't possibly be comparing the quality of a Gibson to that of a PRS? Id almost take a PRS SE over a Gibson USA from 2005+


----------



## yingmin (Oct 31, 2014)

guitarfan85 said:


> You can't possibly be comparing the quality of a Gibson to that of a PRS? Id almost take a PRS SE over a Gibson USA from 2005+



Not only did I not compare the quality of the two brands, I didn't mention quality at all, because my opinions on the quality of either brand are completely irrelevant to the point I was making.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Oct 31, 2014)

metalvince333 said:


> Found a video and shot this. Its the best I could do but live shots will be out there within the week. I did see a Epiphone headstock on there so I think Mr.Gelotte went with what he is known for using already...not surprised but I don't know why someone would get this over a regular custom epi exept if this one has gold covered emg's which I think it does.



Awesome! Thanks for snagging this screen cap. I'm sure there will be some subtle differences. Perhaps the axcess heel? Different woods? Etc.


----------



## Hedon09 (Dec 15, 2014)

just found this video on youtube of their cologne show. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9PpOKO0fM0

watch 1:28


----------



## wheelsdeal (Dec 15, 2014)

It will be an Epiphone LPC with EMGs and thats it,might even put an ebony fretboard and charge you 250$ more of a regular Epi LPC.I am a fan but i'll pass...

Not only i hate when they put out inferior "signature" models of the actual guitar the artist is using,now i have to see Bjorn playing a 500$ chinese guitar instead of his Gibson over some crap deal.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 15, 2014)

If the guitar really was THAT bad, I wouldn't imagine Bjorn could put up with playing an entire tour with it, let alone multiple shows thus far.


----------



## wheelsdeal (Dec 15, 2014)

Epiphones are not bad guitars but they are inferior to Gibsons.I owned both and know the difference.Just the paintjob itself turns me off cause i repainted an Epiphone LPC once and i've seen the crap,thick,polyester paint while i was removing it.

I am not here to bash on Epiphones and i apology if i sound this way,it just doesnt seem right to make cheap chinese signatures on artists that plays custom shop guitars and then have them rock Epiphones on stage to promote the product.Its part of the deal...there is money involved.I remember Bjorn being the poster guy for Marshall MAs but i doubt he would ever used one...


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 15, 2014)

Understandable, but I don't feel that guys like Matt Heafy, Bjorn Gelotte, even Slash, would put their names on something that is "cheap." Doing something for your endorsing company is one thing, putting your name upon a sig that is pure garbage is another. I just can't see any of them doing that. Many people clearly have a negative view of Epiphone, and I totally get it. I think putting out these signature models is their attempt at trying to legitimize their brand again. Trying to show they aren't just entry level guitars. 

Given the QC issues with Gibson, they have a lot to fix. I'd rather see the highest end Epiphone versus a low end Gibson. My 2013 Gibson studio felt awful and didn't last long before being sold.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 15, 2014)

Let's be honest, there are worse companies to have a signature guitar from.

IMO a lot of Epiphone's recent stuff has actually been pretty desirable.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Dec 15, 2014)

They sell black Epiphone Les Paul Customs with all gold hardware for dirt-cheap around Reverb, Guitar Center, Craigslist, etc. Snag one, swap out the pickups for EMG 81/85 (regular set or gold-covered to match that hardware), and BAM! Instant Bjorn Gelotte signature guitar for less money. 



https://reverb.com/item/339593-epiphone-les-paul-custom

https://reverb.com/item/296329-epiphone-les-paul-custom-2001-black


----------



## btbg (Dec 15, 2014)

wheelsdeal said:


> Epiphones are not bad guitars but they are inferior to Gibsons.I owned both and know the difference.Just the paintjob itself turns me off cause i repainted an Epiphone LPC once and i've seen the crap,thick,polyester paint while i was removing it.
> 
> I am not here to bash on Epiphones and i apology if i sound this way,it just doesnt seem right to make cheap chinese signatures on artists that plays custom shop guitars and then have them rock Epiphones on stage to promote the product.Its part of the deal...there is money involved.I remember Bjorn being the poster guy for Marshall MAs but i doubt he would ever used one...



Then go buy a $4000 Gibson LP custom and stop bitching.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Dec 15, 2014)

^ Amen, btbg. 



wheelsdeal said:


> Epiphones are not bad guitars but they are inferior to Gibsons.I owned both and know the difference.Just the paintjob itself turns me off cause i repainted an Epiphone LPC once and i've seen the crap,thick,polyester paint while i was removing it.
> 
> I am not here to bash on Epiphones and i apology if i sound this way,it just doesnt seem right to make cheap chinese signatures on artists that plays custom shop guitars and then have them rock Epiphones on stage to promote the product.Its part of the deal...there is money involved.I remember Bjorn being the poster guy for Marshall MAs but i doubt he would ever used one...


One question: WOULD YOU TAKE YOUR CUSTOM SHOP GUITARS OUT ON THE ROAD WITH YOU?

Answer: Hell no. You get duplicates (whether cheaply made or not) that can be workhorses on the road and take a beating while maintaining playability consistently from night to night. (And hopefully they won't cost too much in case they are mishandled or stolen on the off-chance.)


----------



## yingmin (Dec 15, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> They sell black Epiphone Les Paul Customs with all gold hardware for dirt-cheap around Reverb, Guitar Center, Craigslist, etc. Snag one, swap out the pickups for EMG 81/85 (regular set or gold-covered to match that hardware), and BAM! Instant Bjorn Gelotte signature guitar for less money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone who wanted a guitar that was similar to Bjorn's could have done that at any point. Someone who wants Bjorn's actual signature guitar was out of luck until now.


----------



## asher (Dec 15, 2014)

"I'm not here to bash Epiphones, I'm just gonna go ahead and bash Epiphones."

Anyhow, that Epiphone hate-boner aside, I'm really curious what the guitar is going to end up looking like (aside from "classy as", I suspect).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 15, 2014)

BucketheadRules said:


> Let's be honest, there are worse companies to have a signature guitar from.
> 
> IMO a lot of Epiphone's recent stuff has actually been pretty desirable.



I'd even argue that the mid-range and high-end Epi stuff is a lot better than the low-end Gibson stuff. 

At least, that's my experience.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 15, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> One question: WOULD YOU TAKE YOUR CUSTOM SHOP GUITARS OUT ON THE ROAD WITH YOU?
> 
> Answer: Hell no. You get duplicates (whether cheaply made or not) that can be workhorses on the road and take a beating while maintaining playability consistently from night to night. (And hopefully they won't cost too much in case they are mishandled or stolen on the off-chance.)


 
On the flipside: a lot of players design their custom instruments built specifically for the road, to whitstand the harsh conditions of touring. The mentality is to spend big cash on your dream instrument you want to play every night.

But it's also true to get a few low/mid copies to use on certain occasions in the event of the instrument being destroyed/lost/stolen. Guys like Zakk Wylde designed his Epiphone sigs so he can use them onstage as well as his fleet of customs.


----------



## Nitrobattery (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 16, 2014)

Is that a flat top? That'd certainly differentiate it from a standard LPC.


----------



## fps (Dec 16, 2014)

There's also the age factor in the Epiphone sigs, In Flames have been going a long time but are still trendsetting with their changes in sound and finding young audiences. Trivium have a younger fanbase too. Those kids who love them and want a sig, they or their parents aren't going to be up for spending £3000 on a guitar!


----------



## xzacx (Dec 16, 2014)

Blood Tempest said:


> If the guitar really was THAT bad, I wouldn't imagine Bjorn could put up with playing an entire tour with it, let alone multiple shows thus far.



I always assume they just build the actual artists' stuff out of the custom shop, and make them to look like the signature model. This is normal with sneakers, for example. A lot of guys that have signatures shoes - the pairs that they play in are definitely not off-the-shelf, but lasted specifically to their feet, and have other modifications. In some cases, they've had completely different constructions, but have been disguised to look like the pairs that are actually for sale.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 16, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'd even argue that the mid-range and high-end Epi stuff is a lot better than the low-end Gibson stuff.
> 
> At least, that's my experience.



I've got a low-end Gibson V that I love to bits and wouldn't trade for any Epiphone (probably any other Gibson come to think of it) but I take your point. If it came down to choosing between a Matt Heafy LPC or a Gibson LP Studio...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 16, 2014)

Plus until the recent price hikes and model cuts, high-end Epiphones were a couple hundred dollars _more_ than low-end Gibsons . It wouldn't be shocking at all that they'd be as good or better to some people.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 16, 2014)

Well, I'm still vouching for my studio reissue from Thomann specials I bought a few years back. I don't play it a lot but it's good.


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 16, 2014)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> I've always found it weird that Gibson has some kind of deal where they give artists (specifically metal artists) "Epiphone" signature models, as opposed to $3-5K Gibson signature models.



Maybe because the $650 Heafy sig costs them about $150 to make and sell, and they'll sell a lot more of those to Trivium fans?

It's actually a smart move - you'd sell a handful of Heafy USA models, and probably not make the money back on them, since he doesn't appeal to your average guy my age that can go out and drop 3K on a LP sig model.

Look who's had USA sig models in LPs - Slash, Alex Lifeson, etc. All people that appeal to an older, richer crowd.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Dec 16, 2014)

Nitrobattery said:


>


It looks like this guitar has a flat top. But it also looks like it has the regular diamond inlay on the headstock and not the jester head shape.


----------



## asher (Dec 16, 2014)

xzacx said:


> I always assume they just build the actual artists' stuff out of the custom shop, and make them to look like the signature model. This is normal with sneakers, for example. A lot of guys that have signatures shoes - the pairs that they play in are definitely not off-the-shelf, but lasted specifically to their feet, and have other modifications. In some cases, they've had completely different constructions, but have been disguised to look like the pairs that are actually for sale.



There are a lot of guys that talk about being able to walk into any store, pick their signature off the wall and go play with it that night, so I actually think a lot of them at least don't do that: Jeff Loomis, Keith Merrow, Bill Kelliher, Troy Sander's bass sig.


----------



## Curt (Dec 16, 2014)

fortisursus said:


> Hmmm I actually really dig the headstock inlay. Only In Flames fans would catch on.



I personally love it too. I am a huge In Flames fan, and I am hoping this is a little more than just a black epi LPC with custom headstock inlay and EMG's, though that will probably be it. Either way, i'll have to pick one up just to hang onto, because i've been waiting for this since like 2005. haha


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 16, 2014)

Nitrobattery said:


>





Grand Moff Tim said:


> Is that a flat top? That'd certainly differentiate it from a standard LPC.





Emperor Guillotine said:


> It looks like this guitar has a flat top. But it also looks like it has the regular diamond inlay on the headstock and not the jester head shape.



It certainly DOES look like a flat top and if you look even closer, that is most definitely the Jesterhead logo.  This would make it very different from a typical Epi LPC.



asher said:


> There are a lot of guys that talk about being able to walk into any store, pick their signature off the wall and go play with it that night, so I actually think a lot of them at least don't do that: Jeff Loomis, Keith Merrow, Bill Kelliher, Troy Sander's bass sig.



Agreed. I can't see Bjorn thinking any less than them on this point. They wouldn't put their names on a piece of junk, can't see him doing that either.



Curt said:


> I personally love it too. I am a huge In Flames fan, and I am hoping this is a little more than just a black epi LPC with custom headstock inlay and EMG's, though that will probably be it. Either way, i'll have to pick one up just to hang onto, because i've been waiting for this since like 2005. haha



+1!


----------



## xzacx (Dec 16, 2014)

asher said:


> There are a lot of guys that talk about being able to walk into any store, pick their signature off the wall and go play with it that night, so I actually think a lot of them at least don't do that: Jeff Loomis, Keith Merrow, Bill Kelliher, Troy Sander's bass sig.



I'm sure that's true in some cases, but just marketing in others. I know for a fact that it is in the example I gave.


----------



## asher (Dec 16, 2014)

xzacx said:


> I'm sure that's true in some cases, but just marketing in others. I know for a fact that it is in the example I gave.



But those are shoes, which definitely have a different set of constraints and requirements, and absolutely are more personalized than a guitar.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 16, 2014)

Yeah, again, I'm maybe the biggest In Flames fan of all, and I will definitely own one or these, at least for sentimental value  I don't really care if it ends up being junky.

I really, really would love to find the ESP Jesper Stromblad sig........ I'm guessing almost none exist out in the wild.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 16, 2014)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Yeah, again, I'm maybe the biggest In Flames fan of all, and I will definitely own one or these, at least for sentimental value  I don't really care if it ends up being junky.
> 
> I really, really would love to find the ESP Jesper Stromblad sig........ I'm guessing almost none exist out in the wild.



That makes two of us! I don't think the Jesper sigs were ever released in the US, so that's enough of a challenge.


----------



## Skullet (Dec 16, 2014)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Yeah, again, I'm maybe the biggest In Flames fan of all, and I will definitely own one or these, at least for sentimental value  I don't really care if it ends up being junky.
> 
> I really, really would love to find the ESP Jesper Stromblad sig........ I'm guessing almost none exist out in the wild.



Gak in the UK had a Jesper EX on their page for ages. It was a good price too £999. I just don't dig the shape that much on the ex.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Dec 16, 2014)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Yeah, again, I'm maybe the biggest In Flames fan of all, and I will definitely own one or these, at least for sentimental value  I don't really care if it ends up being junky.
> 
> I really, really would love to find the ESP Jesper Stromblad sig........ I'm guessing almost none exist out in the wild.


Make that three of us. You already know me, man!


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 16, 2014)

Skullet said:


> Gak in the UK had a Jesper EX on their page for ages. It was a good price too £999. I just don't dig the shape that much on the ex.



D'OH!!!!!


----------



## Curt (Dec 16, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Make that three of us. You already know me, man!


And with me makes four. I still want to track down Jesper's sig too.


----------



## Prophetable (Dec 16, 2014)

eaeolian said:


> Maybe because the $650 Heafy sig costs them about $150 to make and sell, and they'll sell a lot more of those to Trivium fans?
> 
> It's actually a smart move - you'd sell a handful of Heafy USA models, and probably not make the money back on them, since he doesn't appeal to your average guy my age that can go out and drop 3K on a LP sig model.
> 
> Look who's had USA sig models in LPs - Slash, Alex Lifeson, etc. All people that appeal to an older, richer crowd.



I don't know if anybody has mentioned it but Bill Kellihers signature LP is from Gibson, and not Epiphone.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 16, 2014)

I REALLY want one of the Jesper EX's. I have to settle for this. My Jesper tribute guitar.


----------



## Skullet (Dec 17, 2014)

Blood Tempest said:


> D'OH!!!!!



These guys still have one 

ESP EX Jesper Strömblad Signature bei ProMusicTools.com


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 17, 2014)

Skullet said:


> These guys still have one
> 
> ESP EX Jesper Strömblad Signature bei ProMusicTools.com



Oh, of course. Right around the holidays when I don't have the money to spend. My car accident in November didn't help that case either. Oh well. Another day, I suppose.


----------



## Skullet (Dec 17, 2014)

Blood Tempest said:


> Oh, of course. Right around the holidays when I don't have the money to spend. My car accident in November didn't help that case either. Oh well. Another day, I suppose.



I know the feeling mate. You never know it may still be there when you have the coin .


----------



## yellowv (Dec 17, 2014)

As cool as it is for that price I'll stick with my normal EX. If it came from the custom shop that might be a different story.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Dec 17, 2014)

Get on Google. There are Jesper sigs all over the Internet. LTD versions and ESP versions.


----------



## Skullet (Dec 17, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Get on Google. There are Jesper sigs all over the Internet. LTD versions and ESP versions.



There was never an LTD Jesper only ESP


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Dec 17, 2014)

Skullet said:


> There was never an LTD Jesper only ESP


...and he argues with me...

First link off Google:
ESP LTD JS-600 Jesper Stromblad In Flames EX Electric Guitar | 6-String.com

There are more links. But I don't feel like diggin'. Already sent a few links to AdamofAngels yesterday.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 17, 2014)

There was indeed an ltd


----------



## Skullet (Dec 17, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> ...and he argues with me...
> 
> First link off Google:
> ESP LTD JS-600 Jesper Stromblad In Flames EX Electric Guitar | 6-String.com
> ...



I wasn't arguing with you at all ? I was just 100% convinced there was never an LTD. Thank you for providing pics, i guess these were EU only as well ?


----------



## Skullet (Dec 17, 2014)

Just checked the link i am guessing he left before these were mass produced ? Just going by the description saying it was a proto


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 18, 2014)

Hopefully when the day comes that I'm able to throw some cash at a guitar like this, they will be easily found


----------



## Chiba666 (Dec 19, 2014)

I am pretty sure they were EU only, never knew there was an Ltd version which is a shame.

I tihnk it was around the CC album cycle as I'm sure in the title track he plays it. Then he went back to GIbson and is now with cort.


----------



## Triple-J (Dec 26, 2014)

We have pics!












BTW on the subject of the Jesper Stromblad sig it was available as a European ESP model only and that LTD version is just a prototype.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 26, 2014)

Oh.

Okay.


----------



## Zado (Dec 26, 2014)

Well it's.... normal

Gold EMGs are a touch though


----------



## aesthyrian (Dec 26, 2014)

I love Bjorn, but that has to be the most stock "signature" model ever. The only reason to buy this over another Epiphone is the fact that Bjorn's name is attached to it, and it has the Jesterhead inlay on the headstock? 

Booooooring. Very pointless IMO. If you have no desire to already purchase an Epiphone, than I have no clue why anyone would be interested in this. At all.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm waiting to see specs before I jump to conclusions. I'm wondering if it has different woods, scale length, or if it has chambering?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Dec 26, 2014)

Well, I called it. Spot-on the money CALLED IT! 

I've got some gold Grover locking tuners on hand. 

The knobs look a little different compared to the regular black speed knobs. These appear to be the speed knob design but with the top-hat knob shape.


----------



## MatthewK (Dec 26, 2014)

Is the fretboard ebony?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 26, 2014)

I still can't tell whether or not that's a flat top. If it is, the complaints about it being "stock" go right out the window. If it isn't... Then yeah, just put some EMGs in an Epi LPC and call it a day .


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 26, 2014)

MatthewK said:


> Is the fretboard ebony?



Actually looks like it, to me. 



Skullet said:


> I wasn't arguing with you at all ? I was just 100% convinced there was never an LTD. Thank you for providing pics, i guess these were EU only as well ?



 You're both right. 

There was an LTD model, but the only one ever made is a proto that was never released.


----------



## manu80 (Dec 27, 2014)

I'll pass....


----------



## Mprinsje (Dec 27, 2014)

Is that just the picture not really showing it or is that a flat top? (would be weird considering the pickguard but still


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 27, 2014)

Yup I think it is a flat top. Not that easy to say without reflections, but the area outlined by the pickguard reflect seems flat.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 29, 2014)

Looks like an ebony fretboard and a flat top to me as well. Definitely makes this a good bit different from your standard Epi LPC.


----------



## asher (Dec 29, 2014)

Definitely looks flat top to me. Interesting.


----------



## manu80 (Dec 29, 2014)

speaking of which...
Used 2007 ESP JS-600 Jesper Stromblad Signature Electric Guitar Black | The Music Zoo


----------



## MoshJosh (Dec 29, 2014)

Is it just me or do the top and back almost look matte?

The top looks flat but it has a raised pick guard  

Makes me think it's carved matte black top, and the matte finish is making it appear flat


----------



## HurrDurr (Dec 29, 2014)

if that's a set of 57/66's, then it _*might*_ be worth it for the right price. Bland or not, it's gonna slay.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 29, 2014)

Probably just the standard EMGs.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Dec 30, 2014)

Love the headstock inlay, everything else is too stock to be worthwhile in my opinion.


----------



## ridner (Dec 30, 2014)

nice to see something classy in the way of a sig model. I like what they did w/ the Jester/Gibson headstock inlay. looks good to me.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 30, 2014)

MoshJosh said:


> Is it just me or do the top and back almost look matte?
> 
> The top looks flat but it has a raised pick guard
> 
> Makes me think it's carved matte black top, and the matte finish is making it appear flat



I was wondering about it having matte black paint as well. It still gives off a flat top appearance though. Would be a little confusing as the headstock and the back of the neck appear to be gloss black. 



ridner said:


> nice to see something classy in the way of a sig model. I like what they did w/ the Jester/Gibson headstock inlay. looks good to me.



+1


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 30, 2014)

MoshJosh said:


> The top looks flat but it has a raised pick guard




The Les Paul Recording has a flat top and a raised pickguard.


----------



## MoshJosh (Dec 30, 2014)

Is it? On the Gibson site it says something about its body and neck being modeled after a les paul standard, and something about carved maple top (odd considering the recording has a mahogany top????) 

Under the "Body and Neck" portion.
Gibson.com: Les Paul Recording

Also these pictures make it look carved

http://www.zzounds.com/item--GIBLPRC?siid=125181&gclid=COiJkMag7sICFcECaQodbHIAfQ

Also also it has a Bigsby specifically designed for archtop guitars, according to the Bigsby site

Not saying you are wrong I was just under the impression it was carved, and Gibsons site has only added to my confusion. I've never seen one in person so I'm just wondering


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 31, 2014)

I thought they were flat, but it's entirely possible I'm wrong. It wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## AtifAzim.1 (Jan 1, 2015)

Did anyone see that video Gibson uploaded to their Facebook page? It was In Flames showing their daily life on tour but Bjorn showed his new sig and this time we actually got a good look at it! The thing looks insane!


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 1, 2015)

AtifAzim.1 said:


> Did anyone see that video Gibson uploaded to their Facebook page? It was In Flames showing their daily life on tour but Bjorn showed his new sig and this time we actually got a good look at it! The thing looks insane!



Ha yes i did, I'm definately going to say it's an arched top.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jan 1, 2015)

HurrDurr said:


> if that's a set of 57/66's, then it _*might*_ be worth it for the right price. Bland or not, it's gonna slay.


Definitely not, man. Bjorn has always been a standard 81/85 guy.

(When the pickups could be worth more than the guitar.  )


----------



## Curt (Jan 1, 2015)

If I _do_ buy it, i'm going to probably put 85 in the bridge until i can get the 57/66 set for it. I can't dig the 81.


----------



## Miek (Jan 1, 2015)

recordings do have carved tops which is part of why the control plate sucks so much


----------



## manu80 (Jan 3, 2015)

I hope it got more features hidden or yet to be announced coz a LP custom ebony with EMG on it ain't really interesting ..... except the inlay ?


----------



## jc986 (Jan 3, 2015)

Not sure why anyone would be surprised that it's just a normal LPC with EMG's & a logo on the headstock. What kind of special specs are we expecting? He's always played a stock Gibson LPC with EMG's, so anything else would be contrary to what he's actually using...


----------



## manu80 (Jan 3, 2015)

well it's more in the way that if you can have your own signature, it feels a bit strange not to try to add something a bit different. Like Phil demmel/corey beaulieu and their take on a V, the schecter gary holt, it's a bit more "personnal" than just a "stock" axe. Even the Paul landers Gibson is a bit more original looking than that, to me at least


----------



## AtifAzim.1 (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm getting really impatient haha. In Flames are my all time favourite band and i just want them to announce his guitar so i can buy the damn thing!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 6, 2015)

NAMM is in 3 weeks.


----------



## AtifAzim.1 (Jan 6, 2015)

Yeah, those 3 weeks are dragging in :/


----------



## Chiba666 (Feb 8, 2015)

Any updates on this as I have always wanted an LP but Gibson build quality of late has put me off and well I've been a long time IF fan, not to mention the guitar looks real nice.


----------



## manu80 (Feb 8, 2015)

so it wasn't at Namm? nor the Brett hinds ot Strombald's sig. too early ?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 8, 2015)

The Brent Hinds sig wasn't even in the leaked Epi pictures from late last year, so we may not get that for a year or two. We might get the Bjorn sig (as well as others such as the ES-295 and the redesigned Robb Flynn) sometime later this year or during the next NAMM.


----------



## Chiba666 (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks for the info, There is only 1 other LP style guitar I would want and that is Esa's from Amorphis. ESP import from Japan, just ahrd ot get and expensive.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 15, 2015)

Bump. It's officially going to be unveiled at MusikMesse.

Epiphone Previews Björn Gelotte Les Paul at Musikmesse 2015

It's definitely an archtop, not a flat-top.

The things he seems to have changed are the pickups (EMGs), fretboard (Ebony), and the neck profile ('59 profile, instead of the SlimTaper).


----------



## yellowv (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm not a big Epi fan, but that thing looks pretty sweet.


----------



## asher (Apr 15, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Bump. It's officially going to be unveiled at MusikMesse.
> 
> Epiphone Previews Björn Gelotte Les Paul at Musikmesse 2015
> 
> ...



That's sexy.


----------



## Mprinsje (Apr 15, 2015)

While definately classy, it looks a bit underwhelming IMO. But hey, it's his signature so good for him.


----------



## mr coffee (Apr 15, 2015)

I like the aesthetic more than most Pauls - I never did get the whole awful cream color plastic, gold knobs with chrome hardware, blah blah blah...this actually looks somewhat put together and deliberate, clean and classy.

-m


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 15, 2015)

mr coffee said:


> I like the aesthetic more than most Pauls - I never did get the whole awful cream color plastic, gold knobs with chrome hardware, blah blah blah...this actually looks somewhat put together and deliberate, clean and classy.
> 
> -m



The Les Paul Custom has been available since... forever. 

Tastes vary, but I love the looks of Les Paul Standards.


----------



## primitiverebelworld (Apr 16, 2015)

I dig In Flames too and play a lot of their earlier stuff for fun. It will not take long before I finish the whole Clayman album . But please excuse my ignorance about LP guitars: HOW the fheck would I play a lot of their solos including December Flower, Another Day In Quicksand, Suburban Me with no fret access...Sure I know that a lot of the early stuff has been recorded with different types of floyded guitars BUT I just want to get into the vibe sometimes and use some LP for the style and feeling. Has anybody felt like this too? Only production LP that looks playable in upper registers is Matt Heafy sig maybe.


----------



## bnzboy (Apr 16, 2015)

yay for an ebony fretboard.. interesting how gibson customs have richlite but these will come with an ebony


----------



## Chiba666 (May 10, 2015)

Well the preorders are up and I think I will preorder one the coming week. Been looking in les paul style guitars and had got it down to the LTD EC but I don't want a 24 fret neck on 24 3/4 neck. So it was either the LTD AS-600 or this and this one is cheaper with a good set of features.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (May 10, 2015)

Just looks like a LP Custom with EMGs to me  Probably plays amazing though.


----------



## Chiba666 (May 11, 2015)

Store has no dates for when it will be due in so may rethink.


----------



## Rolanthas (May 11, 2015)

For what it's worth, Andertons in UK gives the date as 15 June. Could be a placeholder of course.


----------



## Jujex (May 11, 2015)

I guess it comes with a switch that instantly harmonises your melodies with 3rds.


----------



## Lrrrr (May 11, 2015)

primitiverebelworld said:


> I dig In Flames too and play a lot of their earlier stuff for fun. It will not take long before I finish the whole Clayman album . But please excuse my ignorance about LP guitars: HOW the fheck would I play a lot of their solos including December Flower, Another Day In Quicksand, Suburban Me with no fret access...Sure I know that a lot of the early stuff has been recorded with different types of floyded guitars BUT I just want to get into the vibe sometimes and use some LP for the style and feeling. Has anybody felt like this too? Only production LP that looks playable in upper registers is Matt Heafy sig maybe.



I learned this album on a Standard LP as well. I remember Suburban Me being difficult but not impossible due to the fret access (the fast licks happen between 12-19 if I remember correctly). Also, they've had session players solo on their early records, Suburban Me being one (forum hearsay, I've never followed up on that assertion), so I'd assume a larger scale guitar was used from time to time. Imo if you can't pull it off comfortably with a LP I'd just fake it and improv a little. I developed so many bad habits trying to play high up on the fretboard with guitars that had no business being played like that.


----------



## Chiba666 (May 11, 2015)

Rolanthas said:


> For what it's worth, Andertons in UK gives the date as 15 June. Could be a placeholder of course.



Thats who I was going through and they gave me 'Who knows when' answer.


----------



## MulletRide (Jul 5, 2015)

Thread bump.

I want to buy this guitar, but i'm worried about the 59 rounded neck profile. How thick it is compared to regular slim Epi necks? I can't try before buy since i have to order.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 5, 2015)

Lrrrr said:


> I learned this album on a Standard LP as well. I remember Suburban Me being difficult but not impossible due to the fret access (the fast licks happen between 12-19 if I remember correctly). Also, they've had session players solo on their early records, Suburban Me being one (forum hearsay, I've never followed up on that assertion), so I'd assume a larger scale guitar was used from time to time. Imo if you can't pull it off comfortably with a LP I'd just fake it and improv a little. I developed so many bad habits trying to play high up on the fretboard with guitars that had no business being played like that.


Remember that the band played ESP/LTD guitars up up until the _Reroute to Remain_ era if I recall correctly. At some point near that time, there was the switch from ESP to Gibson by Bjorn and Jesper.

As far as session players, I don't remember much of that aside from the keyboardist they had on _The Jester Race_ and whomever did the synths/programming on every album after that. The band did have a different guitarist in their early years before Bjorn stepped away from the drumkit and into the guitarist spotlight. Also, recall that "Suburban Me" features Chris Amott doing the guitar solo.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 5, 2015)

Lrrrr said:


> Also, they've had session players solo on their early records, Suburban Me being one (forum hearsay, I've never followed up on that assertion).



The solo in "Suburban Me" (the long lead, not the intro lead) was played by Chris Amott. In addition to that song, the ones I can remember having guest solos are "December Flower" (seriously one of the best solos ever recorded), "Goliaths Disarm Their Davids", and "Coerced Coexistence".


----------



## Millul (Jul 6, 2015)

Suburban me is a superb song, one of my fave's from In Flames! And both solos are great.


----------



## mrjones_ass (Jul 9, 2015)

Cool!
But then again, epiphone headstock on a les paul is mehhh


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 11, 2015)

Adam Of Angels said:


> "December Flower" (seriously one of the best solos ever recorded)


Amen, dude. One of my favorite guitar solos.


----------



## Galeus708 (Jul 15, 2015)

Signature models are an interesting tightrope walk. If your sig is basically just a production model with aftermarket pickups shoved in, it seems pointless. But if your sig is too out there, no-one other than your fans will ever want to play it, for fear of being seen as some kind of 'copycat'. 

For me, this leans a bit too far into the boring side for me. The Jesterhead inlay looks great, but outside of that, it's pretty generic.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Oct 4, 2015)

Ltd. Ed. Bjorn Gelotte Les Paul Custom Outfit

So, apparently this was released while many of us weren't paying attention and forgot about this thread. 

Solid specs, but rather high price tag for an Epiphone.

It is available at all major instrument retailers like Sweetwater, AMS, Zzounds, Sam Ash, Guitar Center, etc.


----------



## kherman (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm not into In Flames or that style of metal. But, I really like the specs on this.
If the build quality is close to MIJ, I may pick one up.
About as close to a Gibby LPC Epiphone has come to in a long time.


SPECIFICATIONS
Body Material
Mahogany
Neck Material
Mahogany
Neck Shape
Rounded, Custom '59 Profile
Neck Joint
Glued In;
Headstock
"Epiphone" logo in Pearloid
In Flames "Jester" inlay in Pearloid
Back of Headstock
"Epiphone Limited Edition" logo in gold
Truss Rod
Adjustable
Truss Rod Cover
2-Layer; Black/White; Bell-Shaped; "Bjorn's" signature in White
Nut
Ivory; PVC
Scale Length
24.75"
Fingerboard Material
Ebony with Pearloid "Block" Inlays
Frets
22; Medium/Jumbo
Neck Pickup
EMG-85 USA "Metalworks"; Smooth Cover; Active
Bridge Pickup
EMG-81 USA "Metalworks"; Smooth Cover; Active
Controls
Epiphone All-metal 3-way Pickup Selector with cream toggle cap
Neck Pickup Volume
Bridge Pickup Volume
Neck Pickup Tone
Bridge Pickup Tone
Binding
Body Top = 5 layer; Cream/Black
Body Back = 5 layer; Cream/Black
Headstock = 5 layer; Cream/Black
Fingerboard - 1 ply (Cream)
Fingerboard Radius
12"
Bridge
LockTone&#8482; "Nashville-Style" Tune-o-matic and Stopbar
Nut Width
1.68"
Hardware
Gold
Machine Heads
Grover® Roto-matics&#8482;; 18:1 ratio
Pickguard
5-Layer; Black/White
Knobs
Black "Top Hats"
Back Cavity Cover
Black PVC with EZ-Access 9-Volt battery compartment
Output Jack
Rim-mounted; Epiphone Non-Rotating Heavy-Duty
Strap Buttons
Yes
Color
Ebony (gloss)
Includes
Custom Hard Case with "B.I.G" logo in Gold
Hand Signed Certificate of Authenticity
Binder with certificate and photograph
User's Manual
Truss Rod Wrench
Epiphone Poster
Epiphone Bumper Sticker
Warranty
Epiphone Limited Lifetime


----------



## Ibycan7 (Jan 2, 2016)

any more news or experiences with these? I never been a les paul guy, but this one is very tempting with the ebony fretboard and EMGs


----------



## btbg (Jan 3, 2016)

What news do you want? They're out, and it's an LPC with emgs.


----------



## Ibycan7 (Jan 3, 2016)

meaning are they good....


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jan 3, 2016)

Ibycan7 said:


> meaning are they good....


It's an Epiphone, so probably not.

If you're looking for justification to buy a guitar just because it has the name of one of your favorite guitarists slapped on it, then you're looking at it for the wrong reason and feeding into the name recognition tactic (artist endorsement) that Gibson/Epiphone is using to push a sale.

Just look at the specs and decide if it will really suit you and your playing style or not. I don't think anyone on here has tried one or picked one up.


----------



## deftones-88 (Jan 3, 2016)

I think the Jesterhead logo is going to be a real draw for the hardcore In flames fans but I've noticed that a lot of players are drawn to the fact it's an epiphone custom with an Ebony board and a 59' neck profile. I like it but as others have mentioned, it's not really bringing anything new to the table. 

Otherwise I've played the Matt Heafy and Lee Malia models and was very impressed with the overall quality and playability. Their signature line definitely appears to be a step up from the standard models though. 

In Flames we trust \m/


----------



## metale (Jan 3, 2016)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> It's an Epiphone, so probably not.





What if the same guitar said Gibson? It's not like it's a special ii with an In Flames logo.

Edit: *Ibycan7* check mylespaul.com as there are a few NGD threads.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 3, 2016)

I ask into a Sam ash today, and came across a Matt Heafy sig les Paul. And that thing felt great. The hardware/finish was tight, and it had a good heft to it. The Axcess (spelling?) neck joint is something that LP's have always needed IMO. So quality at that price point is there. We're it that I gelled with LP neck thicknesses I'd own it already.


----------



## metale (Jan 3, 2016)

I had a Matt Heafy 6, it was great, felt great, sounded great.


----------



## electriceye (Jan 4, 2016)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> ^ Amen, btbg.
> 
> 
> One question: WOULD YOU TAKE YOUR CUSTOM SHOP GUITARS OUT ON THE ROAD WITH YOU?
> ...



What an ABSURD statement!!! I'll give you a case in point: Machine Head's Phil Demmel. Saw them 3x last year. He plays, at MINIMUM, 5 custom shop Jacksons. Not cheap imports. CUSTOM SHOP. And I'm not talking about his sig (which I believe is import-only - he doesn't use those on stage at all). Toured the globe for over a year with them. Workhorses. 

What's the point of buying the guitar of your dreams if you aren't going to PLAY it? That whole concept is just stupid to me. So, to answer your question, I certainly would take a CS out on the road with me (if, in another life, I was a touring musician).


----------



## Chrisjd (Jan 4, 2016)

I love in flames, but i never understood their decision to use a 24.75 scale guitar to tune down to drop A#.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 4, 2016)

Because it works for them. Also, I've never seen Bill Steer of Carcass have an issue with tuning to B on a Gibson LP. It's all a matter of preference and if you can make it work. Which both Gelotte and Steer certainly do.


----------



## Chrisjd (Jan 4, 2016)

Blood Tempest said:


> Because it works for them. Also, I've never seen Bill Steer of Carcass have an issue with tuning to B on a Gibson LP. It's all a matter of preference and if you can make it work. Which both Gelotte and Steer certainly do.



that's the obvious answer. I could make it work too, but I sure wouldn't want to try on something that short.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 4, 2016)

Chrisjd said:


> I love in flames, but i never understood their decision to use a 24.75 scale guitar to tune down to drop A#.




You can tune as low as In Flames does on a 24.75" scale and not run into any issues whatsoever. It's not worse than using a longer scale. In fact, Bjorn uses like a .065 for the low string, which is actually way tighter than necessary.


----------



## Zalbu (Jan 4, 2016)

Chrisjd said:


> I love in flames, but i never understood their decision to use a 24.75 scale guitar to tune down to drop A#.


The dude from Bring Me The Horizon uses an 80 gauge string on his 24.75 Epiphone, it's all about preferences.


----------



## 1b4n3z (Jan 4, 2016)

Using strings that thick pretty much ensures there's no going back to 'regular tuning' without replacing the nut though.


----------



## btbg (Jan 4, 2016)

1b4n3z said:


> Using strings that thick pretty much ensures there's no going back to 'regular tuning' without replacing the nut though.



...point being?

The Epiphone Les Paul Custom in its own right is a great guitar. As is the Heafy, Prophecy, and other variations of the custom. I can't see why this would be any different.

Saying "it's Epiphone so it's probably not good" is a statement of pure ignorance from the elitist snobs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 4, 2016)

1b4n3z said:


> Using strings that thick pretty much ensures there's no going back to 'regular tuning' without replacing the nut though.



It's ....ing Bring Me To The Horizon. Changing a nut is no problem. Just get their tech to do it. ...., they can probably just get Gibson to send them a new one and trash the old one. 

Also, I love Epiphones. the newer Epis I tried were much better than the low-end Gibsons I played. If I had the cash, I would have walked out with one of the '14 Epi LP Standards. I LOVED the raw back they had. Like it much better than the gloss the old LPs had.


----------



## 1b4n3z (Jan 5, 2016)

btbg said:


> ...point being?



Sorry I was supposed to comment on Adam of Angels' line: "
You can tune as low as In Flames does on a 24.75" scale and not run into any issues whatsoever"

To me a combination of short scale + low tuning on a fixed bridge guitar does create an annoying problem with the setup, as one probably wishes to use rather thick strings to attain proper string tension -> nut must be modified to accept those strings. And it's a pain to refill and re-file the slots if one wishes to go back to regular tuning  That's all.


----------



## Ibycan7 (Jan 5, 2016)

well in my case, I would not hesitate on just buying a new nut and having replaced by one of my trusty guitar tech I take my guitars to. but i'm in the states, I don't know how available part are in other places, I can get one for like 15 bucks and pay the tech 30 and brand new nut installed. but that's just me.

As far as set up, I have a Epi Explorer Drop B, and have no issues at all, after upgrading the tune-o-matic bridge. so it is not impossible to have a hassle free guitar with a 24.75" scale tuned that low, but again that's just my experience.


----------



## Ibycan7 (Jan 5, 2016)

metale said:


> What if the same guitar said Gibson? It's not like it's a special ii with an In Flames logo.
> 
> Edit: *Ibycan7* check mylespaul.com as there are a few NGD threads.



Thanks buddy, I will check it out. I like the specs but I'm not sure if I want the black and gold. I always liked a Silver burst. Unfortunately, I can't get a hold of the Epi Gelotte in person. and i'm not sold on the EMGs. I have always been more of a passive JB/59 kind of guy but we will see.


----------



## metale (Jan 5, 2016)

Ibycan7 said:


> I like the specs but I'm not sure if I want the black and gold.



I would have loved the Heafy with gold hardware instead of just black on black, but would have been a hassle to get it all replaced.

If you do get it and don't fancy the pickups, swap them (85 to the bridge and 81 to the neck). It's a somewhat popular mod.


----------



## rifftrauma (Oct 30, 2017)

Anyone pick one of these up? Any thoughts? He's got a bone white version coming out that's pretty tasty.

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/ENBGBWGH


----------



## cwhitey2 (Oct 30, 2017)

rifftrauma said:


> Anyone pick one of these up? Any thoughts? He's got a bone white version coming out that's pretty tasty.
> 
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/ENBGBWGH




Best feature for me is the beer opener...works better then my teeth


----------



## manu80 (Oct 30, 2017)

beer opener on the back of the guitar....my god...
those kind of clichés are so dumb to me....


----------



## pahulkster (Nov 6, 2017)

Musicians Friend is saying April for shipping on the new one. I was going to order one for xmas, but I don't want to wait until April.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 6, 2017)

Man, I love Bjorn, and want that white one, but that bottle opener is so silly


----------

